# chocolate causing rectal tenesmus



## Neeck299 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone have problem eating chocolate causing rectal tenesmus? I have notiese if I eat chocolate I have rectal tenesmus. By the next day I'm okay.

If I eat lots of chocolate in weak I get rectal tenesmus. If I have little chocolate in a weak I have little to no rectal tenesmus.

Anyone else have this problem? Where by you eat chocolate than you get rectal tenesmus and by the next day it is gone.

I can have potato chips and no problem.


----------

